
Ask HN: Is maps.googleapis.com's Autocompletion Service Down? - shawndumas
I am getting 502 today. It was working Saturday.
======
lhopki01
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637271)

------
rocgf
Yep.

~~~
shawndumas
ty

------
aembleton
Yes

------
shawndumas
it's fixed now

\o/

